# When to buy furniture and equipment?



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

Hope everyone had a good weekend and next week brings good things.

Quick question for anyone matched or who have brought LO home. When can you buy the furniture and equipment for your LO?

We are adopting a baby and have nothing so need to buy everything. She is coming with bath seat, another seat with tray, bedding and clothes. So need all the other things including cot, chest of drawers etc.

We had selection/link meeting which was unanimous for us to adopt her. There definitely won't be any problems with birth family as they have all been assessed and there is a safety risk. But matching panel isn't till 16th Nov with intros starting 1st Dec. 

Do we start buying things now or wait? On the DVD we were given at transition training last week the adopted couple got everything before matching panel so they could show the bedroom on the DVD. 

But, can anything go wrong between now and then? Would be spending a lot of money.

Any info would be great. Thanks

L xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I say go for it LoopyLou! There is always a risk but you also need to be prepared. 
Also bear in mind if you are ordering any furniture it may take a few weeks to come. Ours did and it was damaged so by the time we got it replaced it was too late to get it all in the photo for photo book , which was disappointing but one of those things.  
Congrats and enjoy your shopping x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes we bought most of our stuff well in advance. As lorella says a lot can take weeks to come and then if you have any issues. Our buggy took a couple of weeks to come then had to be exchanged which took another month to sort.
We bought everything that we needed that was suitable for our approved age range 0-3 so even if things hadn't of worked out with our initial link it would still have been suitable. Only things we left until last minute were clothes and toys but all the furniture, car seat, buggy, bedding, bath bits etc were bought in plenty of time.
Was just as well really because although we found out about our son 4 months before he came home, we only knew he was coming to us 4 days before he moved in and that was the week before Xmas so if we hadn't have had everything we would have been well and truly stuffed!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another buyer here. Buy! Buy! Buy! I LOVED the buying and was so glad I had the time to take my time because closer to the event my mind was all over the place and I don't think I would have the right decisions or enjoyed it half as much. Congratulations - such exciting times ...wooohooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey I wanted to buy buy buy but DH said no until after matching panel we had already scoped out the types of things we wanted so it was just a case or ordering once we got the thumbs up, unfortunately our intros have since been delayed which has been hard going but hopefully our boys will be in their beds soon enough.

Moo X


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Great news loopy   How exciting 
buying things is the best part makes it all seem real, it's unlikely things will go wrong but sw can never say 100% 
We have got the big things needed like cot, pushchair and the nursery is decorated and all the furniture in place
I was so excited to do the nursery I couldn't wait plus we were told lo would be placed end of June. Not the case as it turns out  
We are on a similar time scale to you now with PO hopefully being granted 23rd October and matching panel November 11th.
Have you had a placement meeting yet? If so what was it about? And who was there?

Big hugs Becky x x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I was always a wait-wait-wait person, but we bought as soon as we were linked.    For me, I just wanted to make sure I was buying for our child, not the idea of a child, if you see what I mean?  You're there now, so go for it.  There will always be risks, but that's the nature of the game we're in, it shouldn't stop you enjoying.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! We bought cot and pushchair not long after we were approved as both were suitable for up to 2.5/3 yrs and we were approved for 18 months and under so knew they'd be suitable whatever age. It really helped me with the waiting to be matched having the cot set up and decorating the room (Beatrix potter so suitable for either sex) as it helped me see that it was going to happen, even though we didn't know when it would happen. Once we were linked I shopped til I dropped. I knew nothing was 100% certain but I figured that if this was our little one (which she was), we wouldn't get the time again and I so enjoyed the preparation and build up to her coming home. Best wishes and enjoy your preparations   xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

We are linked but I can't bring myself to buy anything incase it goes wrong. I have looked at everything I want so it'll be a case of going and getting it once we are matched officially. I'd be devastated if it fell through and all the furniture was ready. Good luck to you xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies.  We have decided to buy some equipment that we can either take back or sell but not buy the furniture until nearer panel time.  If anything goes wrong we can take it back as we won't take it out of the box until afterwards.  Nothing should go wrong as we got unanimous for adoption panel and the BF cannot contest adoption in any way because Baby is at risk being anywhere near them.  But, I know sometimes the most unexpected thing happens and things go wrong.

Obviously if it did we would be devastated but I guess we will see. Just 4 weeks to wait now!  They are going fast because we are so busy.

Good luck Kelloggs with the link.  

L x


----------

